# Brittany Ferries Reduced Crossings



## Alshymer (Aug 19, 2020)

Brittany Ferries have announced severely reduced sailings after 35000 people changed or cancelled crossings last weekend.
They say the may be struggling without state aid!!!!
Bad news indeed.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 19, 2020)

Alshymer said:


> Brittany Ferries have announced severely reduced sailings after 35000 people changed or cancelled crossings last weekend.
> They say the may be struggling without state aid!!!!
> Bad news indeed.


Well let's hope it is French state aid they are chasing, as all the profits end up there.


----------



## witzend (Aug 19, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Well let's hope it is French state aid they are chasing, as all the profits end up there.


But it's Us that are their main customers don't see that many French on board. I'd be Ok with our government helping them out may be being a little selfish though as I'd hate to lose the service from Plymouth


----------



## mid4did (Aug 19, 2020)

witzend said:


> But it's Us that are their main customers don't see that many French on board. I'd be Ok with our government helping them out may be being a little selfish though as I'd hate to lose the service from Plymouth


You and me both.We hate the M25 route across and this cuts out the stress of the 200 mile drive home from dover as opposed to 100 miles up the m5.Not only that our cancelled trip this year has been moved to next august 2021 via roscoff.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 19, 2020)

When i read the post ,reduced i thought the turfed you of half way across.


----------



## Aly (Aug 19, 2020)

So it doesn’t look like Brittany Ferries are anticipating France coming off the quarantine list any time soon.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 19, 2020)

Why should the British tax payer subsidise a French company?


----------



## witzend (Aug 19, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Why should the British tax payer subsidise a French company?


The majority of their customers are British Tax Payers and they supply a service which we need regardless of where their based


----------



## witzend (Aug 19, 2020)

Aly said:


> So it doesn’t look like Brittany Ferries are anticipating France coming off the quarantine list any time soon.


More down to their Customers as they stated in their news letter today they've had 35,000 cancellations since the quarantine was announced


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 20, 2020)

witzend said:


> The majority of their customers are British Tax Payers and they supply a service which we need regardless of where their based


The Company was founded by a cooperative of Brittany Farmers to provide a way of exporting their produce. It made huge losses which were covered by the French government, surely they can do it again. On your basis we should perhaps subsidise Citroen as they are in trouble and I, for one need their spare parts.
We don't need their services or they wouldn't have cut them. If they go and there is a market someone will fill it. That's how it works.


----------



## quilkin (Aug 20, 2020)

I was one ofthe 35000 who moved their bookings. I did so not because of the quarantine (I could have managed with that I think) but because my annual insurance policy was invalidated with the FCO rule on non-essential travel.


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 20, 2020)

quilkin said:


> I was one ofthe 35000 who moved their bookings. I did so not because of the quarantine (I could have managed with that I think) but because my annual insurance policy was invalidated with the FCO rule on non-essential travel.


I have just contacted my travel insurance, I use the nationwide plus account. It would seem that you are still covered for all health issues except Covid when travelling in France. I also checked the cover still offered by EHIC and that any Covid costs would be covered with the usual up to 80% restriction as it would be a medical emergency so the major cost risk is repatriation.

As we are almost self isolating in the van anyway if extra care is taken when shopping, which is the only human to human contact likely to occur, the risks look very small. Of course it is up to each individual to decide what level of risk they are willing to take.

My last resort would be to make a case to the Foreign Office that restocking the wine cellar is essential travel....


----------



## quilkin (Aug 20, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> I have just contacted my travel insurance, I use the nationwide plus account. It would seem that you are still covered for all health issues except Covid when travelling in France. I also checked the cover still offered by EHIC and that any Covid costs would be covered with the usual up to 80% restriction as it would be a medical emergency so the major cost risk is repatriation.


I'm also Nationwide (FlexPlus) and the only part they could guarantee, when I did  a 'web chat',  was the vehicle recovery part. For general travel , the policy explicity states that it isn't covered if FCO advises against 'all travel', but the currentl advice is 'all but essential travel'. My NW advisor couldn't help me with the difference!
Did you get anything in writing?


----------



## witzend (Aug 20, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> On your basis we should perhaps subsidise Citroen as they are in trouble and I, for one need their spare parts.


Lot of difference Citroen aren't just supplying a service to the British Public.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Aug 20, 2020)

that's me bolloxed if actually Brittany Ferries go tits-up.. we moved our annual holiday this year to France and Spain late August this year until same time next year because of the worldwide covid 19 over-reaction crap.. (the wearing of masks on board the ferry in particular right put me off) YUK horrible!!
(after all , who wants to quarantine in their cabin after embarking.. no bar, no restaurant, and stay confined to quarters until you disembark.. then get called obediently to descend the stairwell one at a time for your vehicles .. while wearing a silly mask

This trip cost me about £1,200 for the crossing and back.. 
effin Covid!!!!!   
stupid unnecessary quarantine for naff all
stupid compliant people wearing their silly soggy blue muzzle nappies covering their face and breathing in their own CO2
YUK..


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 20, 2020)

quilkin said:


> I'm also Nationwide (FlexPlus) and the only part they could guarantee, when I did  a 'web chat',  was the vehicle recovery part. For general travel , the policy explicity states that it isn't covered if FCO advises against 'all travel', but the currentl advice is 'all but essential travel'. My NW advisor couldn't help me with the difference!
> Did you get anything in writing?


Yes I did a web chat afterwards and printed out the replies. " If you are travelling against FCO advice you would not be covered for any Covid related claims including falling ill, travel disruptions or having to quarantine"

I asked "Would I be covered for non Covid medical claims?"

"Yes".
This was also the result of the conversation I had with a representative which I did as a belt and braces confirmation.
I also asked if the conversation and on line chat were recorded on my records and was told they were and I could copy and paste the on line chat which I did, sections of which are above.


----------



## quilkin (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks @tidewatcher . I wish my agent had been as clear as yours. This situation will be affecting thousands of people so insurers need to get the picture clear. I have rebooked for the end of Sepetmber and will attempt to get something in writing from them  before that.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 20, 2020)

Here is what the government say.
Having claimed during the pandemic (abroad when it began) I’d say that following FCO advice is crucial if making a claim.


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 21, 2020)

quilkin said:


> Thanks @tidewatcher . I wish my agent had been as clear as yours. This situation will be affecting thousands of people so insurers need to get the picture clear. I have rebooked for the end of Sepetmber and will attempt to get something in writing from them  before that.


There is a certain logic to the response. The risk to the insurer has not changed for non Covid events, in fact due to the decrease in travel their risk is probably less per person than normally. By excluding cover for Covid but retaining cover for other accidents or illnesses then they have not increased their risk.

Having said that the situation is far from stable and when we booked for early September we got a flexible outbound ticket and then a flexible return on a separate booking. By having the return booked it covers you on travel insurance for the maximum days in one trip and paying for the Flexi ticket allows you to change dates etc on line whereas I found previously you could only change on the phone which is not ideal when away.

All anyone can do in these uncertain times is minimise the increased risk and go what you are comfortable with.


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 21, 2020)

2cv said:


> Here is what the government say.
> Having claimed during the pandemic (abroad when it began) I’d say that following FCO advice is crucial if making a claim.


The advice is sensible and covers every aspect of foreign travel, however in a camper van the only cancellation risk is a ferry which can be covered by paying extra for a flexible ticket. Again I have written assurance that non Covid risk is still covered. Pre Covid I was always concerned about road accidents, falling or the unexpected health issue.

I have been in a situation where cover was essential having had an unexpected life threatening health issue when in China. Not ideal to be honest but eventually I recovered and then went to claim from the insurance who I had chosen from the usual internet type search. To say I had a battle to get the hospital paid is an understatement with the sums involved in many tens of thousands of pounds. Eventually they settled but the lesson I learned was to read carefully the small print, make sure any changes or modifications to your health or type of trip are covered and confirmed in writing and stay within the insurance terms.

So far I have found the FlexPlus cover to be ideal for my purpose and every time I have contacted them for age extension or any query such as my most recent they have been efficient and helpful. A far cry from my pick the cheapest off the internet previous experience!

As I have said previously, you look at the facts as they apply to your situation, minimise the risk and make your own mind up if you are happy to go or not bearing in mind things at present could change by the day.

All in all it has taken some of the fun out of life.........


----------

